# Skaven...



## Anfo (Jul 17, 2009)

So my dadand I have done some 40k battles against each other, and we wanted to get the whole family into TT gaming, but my sister doesn't want to play 40k. So we and got the Fantesy Starting box (Island of Blood{?}). 

Well once we figured out what the rules were we started playing. I played the High Elves. My main goal was to stay away from the Rat Ogers and kill all the clanrats.
Sadly I didn't realise that the wind thrower thing was...evil. And that the Warlock had some chain lightning spell that raped my poor elves.

My only saving grace was that my griffon made it to combat without getting shot. But the griffon and rider could only seem to kill 2-4 skaven a round. And they took 1-2 wounds a round.

(oh yeah and he killed all my sword masters round 2).

All I managed to do was kill 7 clanrats(the rest of the squad fled) and the flame thrower blew itself up.


SO, my question is-How do the Elves win? Or am I just clueless and playing wrong.



(PS:I hate the skaven if you havn't noticed.)


EDIT:I spelt the title wrong...
not anymore... T/S


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

The elves are actually better than the skaven in IoB, but are you using the armybook rules or IoB rules? 

with you griffon you should be able to terror the WFT and PM off and your sword masters will mulch the rat ogres, (16 attacks with a re-roll to hit = dead ROs) 

Also use your seaguard to shoot at the weapons teams


----------



## Treesnifer (Jun 13, 2010)

Between the post where you gave us the IOB unit info, we did pick up the Skaven Army Book, but for this past battle we were still mainly using those rules. We had adopted the proper weapon team rules, but we missed that the Sea Guard are supposed to have bows. My daughter is who noticed the bows on the Sea Guard models and looked up their equipment in her army book. Alas - Anfo didn't have access to the bow...the Sea Guard accidentally forgot their arrows. Next time he'll have them.

Anfo was the unfortunate recipient of my three battles. Anfo w/Skaven vs. Sister w/Elves played to a draw. We had no idea what equipment the heroes had, so everything used the standard profiles in the rule book. The second battle was between myself w/Elves vs. my wife w/Skaven. A rout for the poor skaven - though my wife did enjoy the exploding elf mage and all his spearmen on a Miscast roll of 4.

As she now quips, "Elves aren't as pretty on the inside as they are on the outside." She attributes this quote to Warlock Eng. Ratchitt.

By the time Anfo made it to the table, I knew that the first target for the Skaven are the sword masters. Warp lightning and a hit from the mortar eliminated all but the hero and the mage. The target for the rat ogres were the Sea Guard, and the weapon teams stayed deployed between and covered by the clan rats. The Prince landed within charge distance of the skaven general and his clan, and the 'strength in numbers' of a full clan coupled with the general made the terror of the griffon a moot point. And with the charge preempted, the Prince lost his lance bonus. The next round's combat broke the clan, as the remnants of the sword masters hit the clan's flank (at the cost of the mage...now a known tactic to avoid), but the remaining clan, hiding Ratchitt, had a clear view of the griffon and one shot of a 6 hit bolt of lighting eliminated it. Without the griffon or the sword masters, bowless Sea Guard and Reavers are not much of a threat to Rat Ogres.

And Anfo hasn't even faced the Doom Wheel my wife is chomping at the bit to go get and field.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

The Rat Wheel of doom is a fun thing.......It makes the elves just ...Well...Explode?


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

how can you hate on rats?  rats are my races sworn enimey and I play them anyways. and besides, Skaven are the ones with the disadvantage, not the high elves, the skaven have a legal list, while the high elves, do not.


----------



## sybarite (Aug 10, 2009)

Anfo said:


> SO, my question is-How do the Elves win? Or am I just clueless and playing wrong.


as you read below Elves should win most of the time, with that being said the dice gods still play a huge part so luck can still make you a winner or loser no matter how well you play .



Flindo said:


> how can you hate on rats?  rats are my races sworn enimey and I play them anyways. and besides, Skaven are the ones with the disadvantage, not the high elves, the skaven have a legal list, while the high elves, do not.


l don't mind rats although some of there fluff is a bit iffy, the only thing that annoys me is that the HE player has a massive advantage over skaven one in the IoB set. Not only with an army list that's not even legal its also about 300 points more then the skaven one why is this a starter set l will never know.


----------

